

Infographic: How Electronic Music Pays Better Than Rock - brettgoldstein3
https://medium.com/tid-bytes/9b162f02f9c0

======
anigbrowl
Brett, this is total nonsense. What you've written here (without any sources)
is only true for a tiny handful of high-end superstar DJs vs stadium rock
bands. Some of it just seems completely off-base, like your claim that
electronic music shows cost much more than others (complete BS IMHO) and
equally your assumption that all electronic music is done on laptops
(possible, but very far from being universally the case). There wasn't
anything in there about stuff like merchandise sales, which are a major source
of ancillary income for rock & pop bands but which are mostly a non-starter
for electronic musicians.

Electronic musicians don't rent recording studios like rock bands, but that's
because they have studios of their own, which costs money. You can make great
rock music with cheap gear, and while prices of guitars, drums etc. can get
very expensive, guess what, so do high-end synthesizers and other gear. Again,
it's nice to think that you can do everything on a laptop, but good luck
making a a dance-floor or radio friendly electronic track on a set of laptop
speakers - for serious work you still need a good audio interface and
headphones and speakers at a minimum. And the more minimal your setup, the
more likely that getting it released is going to require a trip to an
expensive mastering studio.

Sorry, but it sounds like you don't know a whole lot about music production or
music business economics.

